# Celtic Evil: A Fitzgerald Brothers Novel: Ian New Lower Kindle Price



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

So I'm this close (pretend you can see my fingers really close together) to getting it done and it's come to the point of deciding on a cover...which when confronted with choices I'm horrid at. The one I had originally chosen months ago now seems more suited for Ryan's story  which leaves Ian without a cover.
Now, before I go purchasing credits to buy a license I was hoping to get some advice. I have 8 possible covers that could all suit the tale but I'm not positive which really has the feel.
I'll post a link http://s3.photobucket.com/albums/y61/morgana05/Celtic%20Evil%20Ian%20cover%20choices/ and see what hopefully others with cover choosing experiance think. 

I'll also soon change the title of my original thread to reflect that it's for the first book in the series since this series will be five books long, the writing Gods willing.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Strictly as a photographer and a rabid reader--cover choice 3 hit me first and fastest.  I'd like to see it larger to be sure, but that one struck me the second I opened the page and scanned it; immediately drew the eye and made me what to look more closely.  Cover choice 8 would be my second preference.

(and why does it not surprise me that not only are your characters contrary as hell, but they're now stealing from each other?   )


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

That's what I was thinking too, Victoria.

Is this the image you mean?









They didn't list them in the order I meant so I wasn't sure if you were going by title of the pic or by how they're listed on the page. This one was one of my favorites to and actually so is the last one shown in the link since it plays into a scene in the book. I hate choices.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

sierra09 said:


> That's what I was thinking too, Victoria.
> 
> Is this the image you mean?
> 
> ...


Yes, that's my favorite, and the last one shown is my second choice--went by title of the pic rather than how they were listed. This one was just the most eye-catching.

We just had a ridiculously lengthy discussion on cover choices with an author on her forum, and it brought up a number of points that I wouldn't have otherwise considered. One thing to consider is that this is for a series. You may want to think about how the covers will all look together, for those who purchase the DTBs rather than the ebooks. Most readers who spoke up preferred to have linked books appear as a cohesive set--related text/themes/images/style.

LMK if you want the link to that thread and I'll PM it to you--it had a ton of discussion on it over the course of a few weeks, and it changed the approach the author and publisher had been considering for those books. Fascinating from a reading/marketing perspective, but it's pretty time consuming to dig through.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Yeah, I kind of liked the 5th and the 8th ones.
All were nice.
Really liked the spooky possibilities of the 8th one.

Just sayin.....


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

Yep, that was one of my first choices too and it fits the overall feel for the book...which I really need to work on today (stupid snow). I also understand those points you mentioned. I'm trying to keep them all with the magical feel to it which is probably the closest to matching elements aside from the title that I can do since for this series I'm relaying on stock photos. Some images just seem to pop up and scream that's it! Roarke's title finally did that after several changes (which I'm hoping to avoid on this one) and Kerry's cover(yes, I have a cover picked for his title without a clue to a story yet  ) is 100% perfect for him. 

I'm going to flip a coin I think since I still have time. I don't plan on doing cover changes for Ian's book.

I swear, picking covers for these guys is almost as hard as getting them to settle down in the story. I mean I was this close to the plot killing Ian's new girlfriend.... future snippet?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The eye would turn me off. . . .but that's just me. . . . . 

My favorites are 3, 5, and 6.


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

Yep, that eye...well it's was the last choice but a choice none the less.   I really appreciate the feedback on this.


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

The second and third ones are my votes. My first choice would be the third one.


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Now, see, this is interesting. Out of the entire row, my gaze kept being drawn to the eye. It's foreboding and frightening and demonic--and it skewers the viewer! I like the last one in the row very much as well; it has a totally different 'feel'. But I haven't had the pleasure of reading the series, so I don't know what 'ambiance' is being sought--'classy and aulde' or 'thrilling yet horrifying' or (??). 

I can tell you this; from a distance, one and eight are the only two that would compel me to look at them further (from across the bookstore aisle). My least favorite is the 4th one. It's a very generic, not especially appealing arrangement. Of the two (stuff on the table) selections, I agree that 3 is the better one.


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

That 3rd choice in the row seems to be very popular  .


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

Hmmm, choice could still be tight.  I'm hoping to have the first draft done this weekend...._(crosses fingers and hopes Ian doesn't get stubborn)_ which would be good. I should be typing right now but again real life intruded.

Here's a snippet from Ian's tale:

Twisting to look behind them, she was close to panic on how the hounds kept gaining on them. "Move now, listen later, Irish," she tried to move but his hands suddenly gripped her shoulders.
"


Spoiler



Damn it


, Molly, listen to me," Ian snapped, pain and worry making his tone harder than usual as he shook her shoulders gently. "It won't make a bleedin' difference how far we run, those are hell hounds and they have tasted my blood. They'll track me no matter where I am until the poison gets out of my blood.
"You need to run. There's an abandoned monastery close by here past that hill. Go there and stay there until you don't hear the hounds anymore. Then concentrate on mentally reaching one of my brothers, or Maggie or Jessica," he told her firmly, hissing in pain. "Go, Molly. Please, before they get closer."
Seeing and hearing the emotions that he was speaking, Molly swallowed her first instinct and her tears as she watched Ian fall back into shock as the hounds continued to come closer.
Looking around quickly, Molly saw the hill that he mentioned but instead of a landmark, she saw something else and tales from her youth filled her head along with other things.
Soft pipes, music, the fluttering of those tiny lights hovering around them.
"It's you that the


Spoiler



bastard


 wants," she whispered, brushing a gentle hand down his face before jerking off the claddagh medal that she'd had since childhood to place in his clenched hand. "That's why he isn't getting you again, Irish,"
Looking toward that hill and laying her gold hoop earrings on the ground near her feverish friend, Molly closed her eyes and thought of the song and spell that her Father's grandmother had taught her.
"A child of Erin who once had Gentry blood in her veins, calls on the Gentry, the fairy folk who roam both our realm and Other for help," she whispered, hearing the growls coming closer. "Help me protect this man who is also of your blood, help me&#8230;"
A sudden bark next to her ear had Molly nearly screaming as her eyes snapped open to see a huge white dog like animal with red ears standing near her.
Fear was her first instinct until the animal sat down to watch her curiously with intelligent eyes, its huge head jerking as the sound of the hell hound's howl from somewhere.
"A pal of yours?" she asked the dog, whirling as a step sounded. "You won't take him back you&#8230;"
"Just like a female you are, Molly Brianna Jackson. You call on aid from the Fairies and then get defensive when you get it."

This was one of those scenes that just popped into the story.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

Covers 3 and 5 reminded me of some sort of main menu from a video game, or a scene from the old game Myst. The eye looks neat, though I wonder how it'd look as a book cover, and if it has anything at all to your series. Plus, it might be tough to have consecutive book covers look reminiscent.

Personally, I like 4 and 8 the most. Just my two cents.

David Dalglish


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

First draft and editing session done, complete. I've also decided on a cover and considering my skills with photos and fonts are limited to what Picture it has in the way of fonts I don't think it looks too bad. 










The larger one can be seen at http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y61/morgana05/Book%20Covers/IANHC.jpg

I'm leaning toward a mid-March release...fingers crossed.


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

Wodnerful news!  I can't wait to dive in.  I have book 1 still on my Kindle ready for a reread before diving into book 2.


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

I thought choosing snippets would get easier. It doesn't.   Here's a new one for Ian's book. Editing may push the release back by a week but it will be out in March. I'm determined that this one has less errors.


“Aye and young Molly called on aid that night as she sought to get you the help that she couldn’t provide,” Riordan nodded, grinning. “A spunky lass since it took guts to do what she did, both in calling for aid and when she helped you to escape…though even I was shocked when you teleported.”
Mac spit tea and Ryan groaned, knowing that he was going to be blamed for that. “I didn’t teach him to teleport, Mac,” he argued while their grandmother chuckled.
“Ian could teleport before he was three months old, my luvs,” she informed them, shooting Lorcan a look. “Petrified poor Brenna the first time he did it and Ian was the only one of you lot that your parents discussed a minor binding spell to handle his powers until he was older.”
            “I want to test his powers after this is over, Kerry,” Mac muttered, glaring at the boy. “If you teleport when I’m around I don’t care if you are eighteen I’ll still hurt you and quit listening to what Ryan tells you.”
Not knowing if Ian would understand that his brother wasn’t serious, Maggie gave the boy a grin before she smacked Mac in the head. “It took a lot of guts to try that, boyo,” she told him with admiration. 
“No, it was desperation to get Molly away from them,” he countered quietly, sitting on the arm of the sofa. “By that point I’d come to understand that I was probably going to die there because they said that…”
As he suddenly stopped, eyes wary when he looked at his brothers it didn’t take them long to understand why.
“Ian, from the night we heard the banshee wail we knew something was wrong,” Kerry began seriously. “After Molly came, we’ve been looking for you but something kept us from feeling you.”
“We’ve screwed up a lot in the past fifteen years but the one thing that you need to believe is that none of us would ever abandon you if we knew that you were in trouble,” Mac assured him, approaching the sofa.
Getting the feeling that this was a moment between them, Andi nudged Lorcan until he also got the hint and with a grumble moved.
“He said I was a bother as a baby to Mum and that you guys would react only because of the prophecy and not because…” Ian stared at his hands, surprised by the wetness he felt on his face. “Sybil always told me that no one loved me and that’s why no one came that often and…”
Ryan felt the edge in the room but knowing that their grandmother would frown if any of them turned Brandon into a toad chose to break the mood.
Reaching up with a swiftness that he normally reserved only for taking Roarke off guard, he pulled the startled boy off the sofa arm and onto the sofa and just as quickly got him into a light headlock.
“Boyo, sure it was a huge adjustment for the four of us to have a much younger baby brother,” he admitted lightly, ignoring the warning in Kerry’s eyes while tightening the hold enough to hold but not to hurt the boy as he struggled on instinct.
“Yes, you were a strange little baby. I mean I swear you had fur until you were over a year old but that’s from Mum’s side of the family,” Ryan went on, looking down into eyes that were just like his own as he smirked. “And yes, Da did have to take Roarke for a rabies shot after you bit him once because we didn’t know if you’d picked up some quirks but and this is where you can start paying attention.”
Ryan waited for Ian to stop squirming and to begin to realize that he wasn’t fully serious to continue with a light tap to his forehead. “You were, are, and will always be our baby brother and that means that no matter what else you do or anything, we will always love you,” this time he tapped a finger a little harder just to make a point. “Is this sinkin’ in yet with you?”
“Why didn’t I ever bite you, Ry?” Ian asked curiously, staying still in the headlock now that he didn’t feel a threat and comforted by the words since he knew that his black haired brother hardly ever sugar coated anything. 
As Mac looked away before he could laugh, Ryan’s smirk turned slightly more devious as he released the hold after messing the boy’s hair up.
“You tried once,” he admitted, shooting Mac a look to shut up. “You never tried it again after I bit you back.”


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

The cover looks neat, but I'd be worried about your text a bit. I've copied below what your cover will look like on the Amazon page in its shrunken form. The gold light and white text make it a bit difficult to see, in my opinion. You also might consider a thicker, larger font. I've learned from experience, the slender fantasy style writing can have problems like that.










David Dalglish


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

I probably will since I use Createspace's cover creator when I do my own covers and usually use a font by them. Not sure about the color to use though. I really am horrid with making covers and coping with fonts.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

That cover is actually a very, very tough one to do a title for. A lot of it is black, which means any dark color won't stand out well, but at the same time, the rest is bright and gold, meaning a similarly gold or white font would also blend in. Any other color than those would clash (green, red, blue, etc).

My suggestion is add a second color surrounding the text of the first, that way a solid outline will help ensure your title doesn't blend in. A white outline would easily work. However, I think a white font goes best with the cover, so you might consider adding either a solid gold or even black outline to the white, so that where it covers similarly gold sections (particularly the middle) it won't blend as badly. And if at all possible, make the font thicker.

David


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

Outline, huh? I think I can figure out how to do that. Since I'm limited to what Picture It has in the way of fonts if I do it myself, a thicker one may not be easy to find and still stick with the feel I was trying to go for. I'll take a peek.

I have to work with the author name on the outline:


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

FWIW. . .I liked the first version better.  I found the title and all completely readable and made the image behind it a point of focus.  Now the words stand out like a trollop on a street corner.  . . detracts, I think, from the background.  I'm not a graphic artist or anything of the sort, of course, and this is ONLY my OPINION, but I'd stick with the white and the thinner 'stroke' width. . .and I'd keep the subtitle in the same font. . .if it has to be thinner strokes, that's o.k.  With the bold it's all jammed together and with the alternate typeface it just looks wrong.

It might work if you could adjust kerning -- is that the term?  I'm talking about the distance between letters so the bolder font doesn't look so crammed together.


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

Thanks, Ann. I liked the first version better too but always try to play with things until the very end. I shipped it off to Jason so he could have a peek. He did a great job on the Seal book cover so I'm hoping he has an idea.


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

Okay, the bad news is the proposed release date of the 17th isn't looking too promising. My fault for taking so long in getting it done and the file is still being gone over for those pesky little flaws that I have no clue over. 

Now, the good news is it will be out before the end of this month...I vow this on a stack of shamrocks or something.   Here's a new snippet from early in the book (remember my file isn't edited so all snippets are not the final version)  

“I’ll explain what I can after we get Ryan to a more stable and safe location but you must trust that my brother Mac and I will do everything we can for Ry’s injuries,” he assured her, looking up as he heard running steps. “I suppose I should have told Mac to leave you outside?”
Roarke threw him a hard look and started to comment when he caught site of Andi and stopped, concern and caution making him hesitate. “Who’s she?”
“I assumed that she’s Ryan’s current favorite topic to complain and bitch about, other than you,” Kerry replied, seeing her look between them as Mac walked in. “Ms. Andrea McCabe, Ryan’s brothers Mac and Roarke.”
Blinking at the men, Andi made a quick note to smack her employer for keeping things to himself. “Okay, so I knew he had brothers that he hadn’t seen in awhile…though he was obsessed with knowing where this one was usually,” she eyed Roarke for a moment then back to Kerry. “I still say he needs a hospital.”
“Cam’s got his medic in town and as soon as we get him out of here I can see how bad those knife cuts are,” Mac nudged Roarke back slightly so that he could kneel down. “The issue is where do we go? Fitzgaren is too far, as is my place in Cork, but we can’t trust any Fitzgerald holdings in Dublin.”
Kerry knew this, standing to look around the room. “Perhaps but the Kerrigan side of the family does have a home in the city that we can use while we figure out what happened here today and where they took Molly,” he declared, picking up images from the room prior to the attack.
“Ian, what the bloody hell have you been up to?” he asked aloud after seeing the same books that had alarmed Ryan.
“Kerry,” Roarke had been kneeling down after seeing something in the closet. “Ryan’s jacket has something interesting in it.”
Mac turned to look over his shoulder, determining how much he could treat on site. “Knowing Ryan, that jacket could have anything from a rat to a deck of marked cards in it.”
“Umm, actually it does have cards in the inside pocket,” Roarke snorted then held up the leather bound journal for his brothers. “It’s Ian’s journal. Anyone want to take bets that this is why they snagged Molly?”
“I’m leaning toward Molly being taken because someone learned that maybe she could be used against Ian and also because they could believe that she has control of that journal,” Kerry nodded, seeing Cameron Young in the door.
“We’ll take Ryan to our Mother’s family house in Fitzwilliam Square,” he told the mercenary leader, motioning to the room. “I want the chest, the books, and anything else that you feel is out of place brought there.”
Cam had a strange hunch after looking around that would be practically the whole damn room. “I have a chief Inspector down below who wants a chat with the Dean.”
“No one but you, O’Malley, or one of us gets near Quillian until I get out of him exactly who he’s taking orders from and where his guards were ordered to take Molly Jackson,” Kerry replied, using a cloth to lift the fallen dagger from the floor. “Handle that.”
Rolling his eyes, Cam merely nodded. “Sure, I’m used to working miracles,” he muttered, choosing to add. “”Nick’s back from Savernake. He’s snarling in a dead mystical language so I can guess what he found out isn’t good but he does say that he can take care of your little slip earlier with the secretary.”
“What did you do?” Roarke asked curiously.


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

I guess I can wait a few more weeks.  It will be hard, but I will console myself by rereading book 1.


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

I know, Karen.   I'm waiting patiently....okay, trying to wait...have I mentioned that my patience is my worst trait? Lol.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Sierra, darling, I love you, but you are EVIL.  You don't post a snippet where my poor Ryan is injured and then tell me that I have to wait another two weeks or so to find out how badly!  

**stomps off, trying not to think about Ryan bleeding on the floor while everyone argues around him**


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

Whoops. Sorry about that, Victoria. Would it help any if I also mention there's a chapter in between this one and the one where you actually find out how bad he's hurt? _Ducks out of the way of any sharp objects being thrown._


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

sierra09 said:


> Whoops. Sorry about that, Victoria. Would it help any if I also mention there's a chapter in between this one and the one where you actually find out how bad he's hurt? _Ducks out of the way of any sharp objects being thrown._


You're not helping.


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

Here is a thumbnail of the final? paperback version:








This one is the thumbnail I got from the CS estore since I don't have a full size image yet (I can't do zip with PDF images )

I'll put the other image back up as soon as I shrink it...darn thing was bigger than I thought.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

I absolutely love the lettering on the paperback version, though I'd still be worried about how legible it is, sharing such a similar color as the background.

Celtic Evil
Ian

Is an odd title, though.

David Dalglish


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

Well, the main series title is Celtic Evil and whichever brother gets the book, so Ian got this one. 

Hmmm, I didn't count on that one image being so big. I may have to shrink it down so it fits in the thread better. I need to start previewing my posts.


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

I love the Kindle cover.  I think the turn of the graphics makes the words easier to read.


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

Thanks, Karen. I'm flipping. The first image doesn't look too bad on Kindle (Thanks, Victoria!) so we'll see.

Oh, I forgot this earlier...I'm multi-tasking and it's killing me. Ian has a book trailer! No, I didn't make it so it's safe to watch.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

No problem! As Sierra said, I actually loaded the paperback version onto the Kindle so we could see it. The contrast as a black and white (or in this case, 16 shades of grey) isn't perfect, but still, it's really beautiful on the K2. I'm so in love with it, I think I'm going to leave it as a screensaver for now. 

The only problem with it? It should be "Celtic Evil: *RYAN*"! LOL C'mon, girl, gotta get this book offloaded so you can get back to putting Ryan's story down on paper! **taps foot impatiently**


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

He's next. Ry's just not giving up very many clues to how his book will start. Give Ian a chance...Ryan has some moments in this one. Of course, a couple of them you'll probably want to smack me over.


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

Okay, since we're having Kindle DTP issues (they don't like returning e-mails and won't say if they believe I'm the author ) so a Kindle release on actual Kindle may be delayed until I actually get this straightened out.. whatever it is that went wrong since I'm at a loss.

That said, Ian's book is available on Smashwords for all filetypes at the price it will be at Kindle. While I would have preferred waiting for Kindle to actually reply I don't feel it's right to make readers wait if they want to read it from Smashwords then that's cool or I will update when the Kindle version on Kindle goes live.

https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/11157

Now, I formatted Smashwords myself so I won't promise all types are perfect since I can only view a few of them, like PDF, Kindle, epub and LRF(whatever that stands for). The actual Kindle will be formatted correctly.
I apoligize for the delay and trust me, I'll be pounding my head in all weekend or until I fix this.

Oh, I did approve the paperback today so hopefully it'll go live in.....I'm not guessing with the way my luck is going.


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

I'm looking forward to diving into it.  I've got some time on the 22nd blocked off to read it as a birthday present to myself.


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

I hope you enjoy it and I hope you have a wonderful birthday. I'm hoping to have better Kindle news sometime this weekend...._crosses fingers._


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

oh boy! I can't wait to get started! Maybe I should go back and read Roarke again, just to get ready.


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

kinbr, thank you! It figures after I stop checking it shows up.


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

Just one-clicked. Now off to read.


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

I don't think anyone had ever said that before.   I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

I just finished reading Ian's story and it was wonderful.  The new characters are fantastic and I love the interactions between everyone.  I can't wait to read Ryan's story next.  Thanks for creating such a wonderful world to lose myself in.


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

I'm glad you enjoyed it. I was wondering if you had read it yet. Yep, Ryan's next....he's just being a huge stubborn pain about his plot but he understands that little brother will still need some tending in the promoting area, lol.

One of the new characters...I'm still not sure how he got in there because I certainly wasn't aiming in that direction when I first plotted Ian's story.

Oh and while I have this chance. Ian's final trailer is back up on YouTube with better music.


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

I finished Ian last night. Loooooved it! Ian is such a sweetie, and I liked the flow from one book to the other. They blended so well. Ryan is such a hot-tempered guy, no wonder he is giving you problems. Just call on


Spoiler



Andi, I am sure she can straighten him out, or kill him!



It is fascinating to watch the brothers develop as the stories go along. But, I am dying to know what Sebatian and Kathleen will come up with next.


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

Yeah, that's certainly an idea in how to deal with Ry and sometimes he deserves it. I'm glad you enjoyed Ian's story. Ah, the dynamic evil duo...they'll probably be plotting until the end.

EDIT:
I'm surprised but after checking on a lark the paperback listing is there and appears to be active. Which considering I approved the proof today is weird. Unless it carried over from the original approval last week.
http://www.amazon.com/Celtic-Evil-Fitzgerald-Brother-Novel/dp/1451542879


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I just wanted to add that I find this series extremely enjoyable.
It has the right blend of family (bickering and helping) and magic and romance and martial arts.
Good character development.

Thanks for continuing the good read.


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

Thanks, Geoff. Gee, I thought all they did was bicker, lol. Of course that must be the parts I remember writing the most.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I love the way the brothers get together to go help the one being attacked.
Nice story line.
And the way their women "stand by them".


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

Thank you for being so patient in waiting for book two.


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

Here is a snippet or section from Ian's book which is out on Kindle, in paperback and on Smashwords.

Ian saw Molly the night of his original attack. He also witnessed her with his father, her trek to Fitzgaren and the attack in his dorm.

"Molly, what did you do?" he asked softly, gasping as the images took on a different feel as they showed him the events of the woods after he passed out. He saw her give him her medal before&#8230;

Eyes sharpening, Ian witnessed his friend calling forth a man that couldn't have been anything else but a Fairy Lord and he saw her tears as she told this man to take him away while she stayed behind to buy time.



Spoiler



"Damn it!"


 Anger glittered upon realizing that his friend, a young woman that he had come to accept that he loved, had essentially sacrificed herself for him.

Clenching the medal in his hand, other images began to surface but not all from Molly.

Ian saw images of fire, shining eyes glinting through the flames, a dagger that struck fear in his heart and&#8230;
Stumbling back, he saw the reflection of the silver owl in the mirror as it sat in a tree across the square. Ian spun to face the window. "You can't come any closer," he murmured, staring at it and easily picking up the cold energy it radiated. "You also can't hurt me any longer and&#8230;"

The words trailed off as images shot into his mind since he hadn't been prepared to shield himself.

Violent images of Molly stalked by the same hounds that had tormented Ian; he could see her as she was taunted by voices that he knew but couldn't see and he saw her&#8230;

"No!" he barely stopped the urge to hurl something at the owl upon seeing the vision of Molly, her light caramel skin bleeding from cuts and bruises, while Sebastian's slaves held her down as he amused himself at her screams.

"That was a mistake, Grandmother," Ian gritted, eyes turning to gray smoke as another image took shape and he saw the goat head hanging above an altar. "No, none of you will touch Molly."

The owl flew away smugly and then Ian caught the thoughts downstairs that made his blood run cold. "Bran."
Feeling his foster father in the house made an already tense temper ignite as he felt anger rather than the fear that he honestly expected to feel when confronted with either of the Sullivans.

Easily tracking the thoughts downstairs to the informal dining room, Ian picked up the voices of his older brothers, but still emotionally drained from recent events it was the sight of Brandon Sullivan that was responsible for the surge in his power.

Which slammed the startled man out of his chair and against a wall where he laid stunned for several moments.

Both Roarke and Mac had stood when this happened but Ian wasn't aware of them. His eyes locked onto the older man's even as his power surged with temper to tip the sideboard over toward him as every word the man spoke brought back childhood memories.

"Liar!"


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

Sorry for the extra post. I forgot about this or I would have delayed yesterday's post, doh!

Starting today, April 1, until June 30 on Goodreads http://www.goodreads.com/giveaway/show/3405-celtic-evil-ian-a-fitzgerald-brother-novel there will be a sign-up to win two copies of Ian's book so any KB members who are members of Goodreads and are interested, take a peek. I'm figuring out how to do one like on Facebook but haven;t gotten that far yet.


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

Ian's gotten his first review on Amazon! (okay he's had it awhile but I forgot how to get the link )
http://www.amazon.com/review/R13SWSWSDNVG7E/ref=cm_cr_rdp_perm

Plus, here's a snippet from Celtic Evil: A Fitzgerald Brothers Novel: Ian][url=http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003D7G0U?ie=UTF8&tag=kbpst-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B003D7G0U]Celtic Evil: A Fitzgerald Brothers Novel: Ian







[/url]

"Curiosity always kills the cat as my Momma used to say," Molly shrugged, this woman bothered her more than the man but she refused to show it. "Though where I come from most grandmothers don't try to kill their grandkids."

Sebastian hid his smile behind his goblet, impressed with this child's moxie at speaking to Kathleen in such an impudent manner. "Despite what Kerry or his brothers have no doubt told you, neither Kathleen nor I actually want any of her grandsons to die," he explained calmly, leaning forward to address the girl fully.
Waving a hand in the air, images began appearing to help explain things. "As I'm sure you've been told by now, her grandsons are the final embodiment of an ancient prophecy that was created eons ago."

"You look pretty good for an evil Warlock who stays alive by spells, sacrifices, and eating the souls of others," Molly snorted, shifting a look at the woman. "That how you keep your looks too?"

Before Kathleen could snarl, Sebastian grabbed her hand to urge restraint. "Again, one of the lies that Toryn, Kathleen's only surviving child, told his own sons in order to make them fear what could be a most wondrous destiny," he scoffed, allowing the images to change.

"Yes, I am very old and I make no denials that I use the abilities granted to me to keep myself alive and also to keep power over my servants. That is a choice I made, as any witch chooses the path he or she will follow," Sebastian tried to make the explanation seem reasonable.

"For many generations, it was a constant battle of wills, wits, and amusement between myself and the current Lord of Fitzgaren. Neither of us had any true advantage, nor was any Lord able to bring about the possible completion of the foretold prophecy that could very well end my life and power."

Molly was following this tale with more interest than she was showing as she ignored the food and drink placed before her. The story that this silver haired devil was spinning was one that her great-granny had regaled her with many times.

"The prophecy could only happen if the Lord and Lady of Fitzgaren had five heirs live to adulthood. Then if they each completed a task, a part of their own circle, then the full circle would be formed and you'd be toast," she finished for him, lifting an eyebrow coyly. "That about right?"

"Well, well, well, you are certainly full of surprises, little Molly," Sebastian frowned, not certain that he liked her knowledge. "Kerry or Patrick told you more than I was expecting them to this soon."

Molly eyed the plate of heavy beef with an odd gravy on it cautiously and despite having her stomach rumble, pushed it away. "Ian's brothers didn't tell me jack, sport," she replied, shrugging. "My family on Dad's side loves to tell old stories and legends of their homeland and that was the one that my great-granny was always telling me.

"For some reason, she seemed to think that it was important that I knew about it," she went on, looking between the couple. "Kerry told me that you killed their folks while trying to get to Roarke and that she still wants him dead."

Kathleen slapped a fork to the table, her patience with this impudent girl growing thin. "Evil is as evil does, girl," she snapped, eyes bright with hate. "I lost my son that day when it should have been his son and the whore that died. Now, I'll help Sebastian claim what is rightfully his and he will grant me what I desire most."

"Is that power or death?" Molly asked, thinking. "You want the death of one grandson but someone else wanted Ian's death or else he wouldn't have been expecting to die by the age of nineteen.

"If Ian was killed, then the brothers would have been reduced to four and the so-called prophecy couldn't have been completed, so why not wait a few more months?" she challenged, watching the warlock's expression change. "Is it because you'll get more of a thrill out of killing him or the joy of hurting his brothers?"

Sebastian leaned back in his chair, crossing one leg over his knee as he regarded this girl who was much brighter than he had counted on.


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

News, new review and a snippet!
The Kindle edition has a second review! 
http://www.amazon.com/review/R2SBNMJG9H0ST0/ref=cm_cr_rdp_perm

Amazon has actually discounted the paperback version down to almost what I would have liked the original price to have been in the first place. Not sure how long that will last.
http://www.amazon.com/Celtic-Evil-Fitzgerald-Brother-Novel/dp/1451542879/

The paperback is also now on B&N. Still waiting for the ebook version though the ebook should also be on IPad though I can't check that.
http://search.barnesandnoble.com/Celtic-Evil/Sierra-Rose/e/9781451542875/

Finally, here's the snippet for: Celtic Evil: A Fitzgerald Brothers Novel: Ian









"A-ha!" a sharp voice spoke from the door. "I told you that I smelled something fishy and I was right. There's a blasted Fairy Lord in our home, Fi."

Turning at the sound, Andi had to blink to be certain that she wasn't seeing things because if she hadn't known better, she would have sworn that the small, wiry, silvery blond haired man jumping around in the doorway was a leprechaun.

Not seeing the black haired woman in his living room, the little man strode up to Riordan boldly to poke him in the chest. "What the Devil are ye doing here?" he demanded. "You shouldn't have been able to cross the door and I'll toss you right back&#8230;"

"Lorcan! You'll do no such thing to a guest in this house and not in front of such a lovely young lass as this," a softly lilting Irish accented voice snapped from the hall.

"Bah, be grateful that my wife has a thing for behaving properly," the older man snorted before turning to Andi with a twinkle in his blue eyes. "Now, here's a much better sight to be greeted with." He smiled, bowing as he kissed her hand. "Lorcan Kerrigan, lass, and may I ask who you are and what you're doing here?"

As Andi struggled to catch up, Riordan was rolling his eyes at the older man. ""Ignore this doddering old fool, Andrea. His only qualifying good trait was that he's Brenna Fitzgerald's father or I could have turned him into a mushroom fifty years ago if Fiona had chosen wiser."

Watching the tiny man puff out of his chest, Andi wondered if this scene was comical or dangerous considering that Lorcan Kerrigan was a good foot or so shorter than the powerfully built black haired Riordan.

"Umm, still catching up to all this and I know that I've threatened to turn Ryan into a toad. If there's a chance that one of you are going to try to turn the other into a non-living thing, warn me first," she urged, looking toward the door after hearing a soft swishing sound and then a chuckle.

"There will be no turning anyone into anything inside my house," the same soft voice declared from the door.
The woman that stood there amazed Andi by the way she seemed to glow briefly, stepping into the room with her floor length deep green velvet skirt swishing lightly.

An older woman in her late fifties or early sixties with a few natural wrinkles that she didn't see a need to hide, Fiona Kerrigan's long reddish blond hair flowed freely as she eyed her husband.

"Lorcan, you know better than to threaten such a thing and you know to mind your manners inside this house," she chided both men before turning a warm smile on Andi. "Forgive the lack of manners, child. I fear the lessons that I taught our children did not stick with him and this one here has never been known for manners.

"I'm Fiona and this is my husband Lorcan," she smiled easily as if sensing the young woman's nerves. "You're a friend to one of our grandsons?"

Blinking, Andi slowly nodded. "Friend is a bit extreme," she replied, shrugging. "I work with Ryan and after seeing someone try to gut him with a Satanic dagger and everything else I've seen today, I'm finally thinking that I should take his advice and head for home."

Still glaring at Riordan, Lorcan did an about-face to stare at the young woman as his wife's normally serene face formed a rare frown. "Satanic dagger?" he repeated, scowling. "Now just what have those lads gotten themselves involved with?"


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

A new interview and book profile by Barbara Galloway on her Examiner page. (I think I need a new author photo )

http://www.examiner.com/x-45077-Long-Beach-SelfPublishing-Examiner~y2010m4d17-Celtic-Evil-a-Fitzgerald-Brothers-Novel-Ian


----------



## salaniz (Oct 6, 2009)

Sierra, I just wanted to let you know how much I'm enjoying your Celtic Evil series.  I'm not sure where I found the first one but I had no idea you were a member here until I read your "Thanks" section in Ian.  No wonder I'm enjoying the books so much!  It's very easy to picture yourself in the same room with this family, especially when they start bickering.


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

Thank you. It's always nice to hear that. Yes, it is very easy to see just that. I think that's why they're such fun and easy characters to write...well not always easy but fun.

Sierra


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

Celtic Evil: A Fitzgerald Brothers Novel: Ian







has gotten its first 5-star review this past week. http://www.amazon.com/review/RCJ0PZUDHF7KG/ref=cm_cr_rdp_perm and last night Ian was reviewed on a book blog called PaulaZone who was also nice enough to do an author interview.
http://paulazone.blogdrive.com/

Plus here's a little bit of the book. P.S. Ann or Betsy, I think I blacked out the bad words but if I missed any feel free to black 'em out.

"I'm going to ground him right after I decide which limb to break first." Mac's voice was a low growl and the first thing that penetrated the fog Ian woke up to.

Not bothering to move at that moment, he stayed still to allow his memories to settle so he'd know what his brother was threatening him over.

Shadows flicked in his mind as memories fought each other. He recalled events up in Savernake forest that started his nightmare, to finally fighting to save Molly's life after Sybill had stabbed her.

It was thoughts of his friend that made his eyes open and had him sitting up too fast; only a sudden arm catching his shoulders kept him from falling out of the bed.

"_Tóg é gobogé_ (Take it easy)," Roarke urged him quietly, having been watching the boy intently for the past hour and a half after sensing his growing tension. "You're safe, Ian."

"At least until Mac fries him or grounds him until he's seventy," Ryan chose to add easily.

"One hundred and seventy for this latest stunt," Mac snapped, his well known patience having left him sometime in the past seventy-two hours of hovering over his brother, who had come down with a fever again. He had also been trying to care for a girl who could give lessons on being stubborn to a pit bull.

After having Nick O'Malley transport them home to Fitzgaren, Mac had allowed Deirdre O'Connor to handle getting Molly Jackson settled in a room and cleaned up while he tried to concentrate on Ian.

Knowing exactly the wounds that he had left from his own ordeal, Mac had not been happy when he discovered fresh wounds that he couldn't come up with any logical reason for Ian to have.

It had actually been Molly, in a fit of expressive emotion, who had told a newly arrived Maggie Cavanaugh what she remembered from the time she had been captured to when she woke up on the altar. She actually had flashes of being stabbed and dying, and once she had pointed out where the wounds were, Mac's temper had soared.

"He's eighteen, had been through


Spoiler



hell


 and back, had just used a power that he should not even know how to use, and had fought a horde of Satan lovers," he complained bitterly while pacing the bedroom as best he could. "He didn't heal Molly as we normally do but took many of the more serious wounds onto himself!"

All of them had been exhausted upon arriving home and though Deirdre had tried to get them to sleep or rest while Mac worked, none of them had budged.

"Mac." Kerry turned from the window where he'd been watching the sun come up. "We all have healed that way one time or another, so while it's not recommended it may be wiser to see why Ian did it before blowing up on him."

"


Spoiler



Hell,


 if I told you how many times the brat has taken wounds from Jess or others like that you'd be


Spoiler



bitching


 for a year," Ryan spoke from the chair that he'd been lounging in, ignoring the sudden glare his younger brother shot him. "There was a time in Hungary that&#8230;"

Roarke threw a pillow from the bed to shut his brother up even as Mac was turning on him. "He's overplaying that," he assured him, glaring. "Not that he should have known about it."

"Brat, there's very little that you have done that I haven't kept track of," he tossed back, his fingers running through his hair in a way that told Kerry that his brash brother was getting tired.

The small bickering session had given Ian the time to focus on where he was and who was with him.

Blinking his eyes, he looked around to realize that he was back in his room at Fitzgaren Manor. Noticing that it was clean meant that Deirdre had been in it since he had returned to school, and he inwardly winced at the lecture that would bring.

"How&#8230;how long?" he asked, surprised at how tired he still felt and how dry his throat was. He was also surprised at how exhausted his brothers appeared.

"How long has Mac been


Spoiler



bitching


?" Ryan deadpanned, more at ease with using his normal cavalier attitude now that he was sure that Ian was fine. "I'd say for as long as I've known him."

Hearing Mac growl under his breath, Kerry interceded before he shed actual blood.


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

I have no idea what happened to last week's snippet in here. I just noticed it was mostly blacked out. My fault for hand-typing the little spoily thing I guess. 

Ian's book was given an...interesting 5 star review this past week. I say interesting because of the end of it. That issue had only come to my mind a few weeks ago...though still not as bad as other issues I worried about after writing it. The age thing was not something I considered.
http://www.amazon.com/review/R36BG24F1UY6T0/ref=cm_cr_rdp_perm

Watching with fascination, she wondered if her friend knew that his powers were on or how he'd explained to his brothers what happened to put the bales of hay on the ceiling.

It was several moments before Ian could think, see, or reason clearly, but when he could, his first thought was for&#8230;

"Molly?" he rolled to his side, with her curled against him. "Luv?"
Instantly concerned when she didn't respond right away, his alarm tripled at the tears he saw. "What's wrong? Are you okay?"

Leaning up to kiss him, she smiled into his worried eyes. "You made this so wonderful for me. Thank you."

"Molly, you're wonderful." Gently, he stroked her face. "I'll protect you from now on."

"We'll protect each other, Irish," she corrected. Seeing his eyes roll, she pinched his arm. "Your Daddy said you were stubborn and he was right."

Ian snorted at that, reaching for his shirt to slip on her. "Da was certainly chatty with you," he observed, seeing her smile. "I missed your smile, Molly. There were times when I doubted if I'd see you or my brothers again and&#8230;"

"Shush," she laid a finger on his lips, not wanting to think on that at this moment. "You beat him and you guys will keep beating him because that's how the good guys always save the day."

"Yeah, Ry loves you when you say stuff like that," he decided with a laugh, rolling over to kiss her again when a sudden tug caught him and he tensed.

"Ian, what's wrong?" Molly felt the change in him even before she saw that his eyes were changing. "Ian?"

The sudden fear in her voice made him shake his hand, squeezing her hand. "No, luv. It's fine," he assured her, frowning as he searched for what he felt and then blinked. "Hmm, company." He saw in the thoughts of some of the gardeners. "Tall man, dark blond hair, gray at the temples with green eyes, your nose and mad as nest of hornets."

Molly's eyes jumped at the description, swallowing a squeak as she grabbed for her clothes and threw his jeans at him. "We need to head him off before he gets in the face of one of your more hot headed brothers," she decided quickly, tugging on his arm.

"Who is it, luv?" he asked, pulling his jeans on but not bothering to button them or mention that she had his shirt. "Molly?"

Running a hand through her hair, she sighed. "That's my father."


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Today's featured author at the Indie Spotlight is

Saturday: Sierra Rose - Celtic Evil: A Fitzgerald Brothers Novel: Ian

http://www.theindiespotlight.com

Come up and read and leave a comment.

Edward C. Patterson
& Gregory B. Banks


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

Thanks Ed for posting the link. I just didn't get the time today to post the link and thanks to Greg for the chance.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Your welcome. Greg and I are a good team - but it's the authors who stoke the fires and build the fires high. Please, all come prtake - submit your works the spotlight (we have quite a backlog, but it could go for years and I'd be happy) and subscribe, subscribe, subscribe. W have a little store there too. Wouldn;t a nice tee-shirt or a clock be nice.  

Ed Patterson


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

I fear I've gotten behind with updates or snippets from Ian's book due to personal issues so here is a new one from Celtic Evil: A Fitzgerald Brothers Novel: Ian









"Okay, that bloody well hurts," Ian gritted, fighting the urge to grab her hand. "What's in that stuff?"

"Something involving snake heads, snake blood and ash," Molly shrugged, feeling him tense in pain. "So, were you planning on telling me that all four of your big brothers are of the drop dead gorgeous species?" she asked, deciding to get his mind off of himself.

Forcing one eye open, Ian couldn't help but grin weakly. "Ryan loves you if you said that to any of them," he decided.

"I think it was fifty/fifty if they trusted me in the beginning or not," Molly replied, lifting an edge of his shirt up to look at bruises on his side. "They like to fight about as much as my brothers."

"Aye, that's my brothers," Ian nodded, a tingling in his head warning him that danger was closing in on them. "I'm sorry that you got involved. You should have stayed out of it, Molly."

Deciding that her salve wasn't going to be nearly enough to help her friend, Molly finally put it away. "I wasn't going to let you vanish without anyone doing anything about it, Irish," she replied, shivering as the cold night air blew around them. "Tell me what happened to you, Ian?"

"Me being too stupid and naïve to recognize a trap before walking into one," he sighed, laying his head back against the tree but felt her emotions and knew that she was shivering for more than just the cold. "C'mere, luv."

Being fevered, Ian couldn't feel the cold that surrounded them but he was still aware that Molly was being affected by it. Knowing that he couldn't protect them right now, he was determined to at least keep her warm.

Slowly, Molly scooted up until she was sitting next to him. "You weren't stupid, pal," she assured him, feeling his arm move just enough that it slid around her shoulders to draw her against him. "Ian?"

"I can't protect you but I can at least try to keep you warm," Ian assured her, comfortable with her against him which surprised him. "I told you some of my past, Molly but I kept the more recent problems to myself."

"Yeah, that worked," she returned, rolling her eyes. "I'm guessing that the silver cat we saw was your grandmother's familiar or something and that she was trying to warn you away from helping your brothers defeat this Warlock."

Not as surprised as he should have been, Ian nodded slowly. "Sebastian needs one of us to either die or turn to his side so that's why Kathleen was at my dorm. I expected issues with both of them but&#8230;it was the other issue that started things going bad for me," he told her quietly.


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

Ian's title got it's 5th review I'm pleased to say. http://www.amazon.com/review/R2AS026I2IU8PY/ref=cm_cr_rdp_perm and here is a snippet from his title:

"A smart lass should probably run when seeing a man fifteen years in his grave," Toryn Fitzgerald spoke in a strong voice, his accent still evident as he watched Molly hesitate only briefly before approaching the tree.

"Yeah, well, a smart lass probably shouldn't have just popped off to the damn dean of students either," she shrugged, stopping a few feet from the spirit of a man that she knew her friend barely remembered. "Talking to a ghost isn't new to me, Mr. Fitzgerald."

A smile flitted on the rugged face looking down at her. "The gift of sight run in your family, Miss Molly Jackson?" he asked curiously, not seeming surprised that she knew who he was. "Or was it a lucky guess that you know who I am?"

"You have Ian's eyes so it wasn't hard to guess when a spirit shows up after he drops off the face of the earth who you are," she shrugged, not feeling particularly silly about talking to herself in the middle of the campus.

"All of my sons share that trait though Ian, Mac, and Kerry got my wife's looks as you will soon learn when you go to see them," Toryn replied, amused when her eyebrows lifted.

"What makes you think I'm going down to Fitzgaren?" Molly asked even though she had already made that her next step if nothing else panned out in Dublin.

Toryn's laugh reminded her of Ian's when he was happy and she felt the tears that had been hiding threaten to come.

"You're a smart lass, Molly Jackson, so don't disappoint me now," he chided her, looking around the campus. "I suppose it shouldn't be a surprise that Ian chose to come here, though of all my sons, he wasn't the one I expected to carry on the Fitzgerald tradition of attending university here."

"You went to school here?" Molly wasn't sure why she was surprised then blushed. "Sorry, I guess Ian just never talked&#8230;"

Nodding, Toryn pushed away from the tree to begin walking toward the dorms. "Ian was three when he was taken from his brothers so he wouldn't have been told everything and what he would have been told probably were lies," he sighed, looking around. "Brenna, my wife, and I met here but that's not the issue.

"You've guessed and seen much that someone without the gifts that you were blessed with shouldn't have been able to," he looked over at the young woman, a serious look coming into his eyes as a feeling of dread began coming closer. "Molly, you need to go to Fitzgaren. You need to tell Ian's brothers what you've seen, felt, and heard because he needs both you and them if he is to survive what he will soon face."

"Needs me?" Molly repeated blankly, seeing the silver cat again as she had so many times in the past few weeks. "If Ian's in trouble, then he needs people who can handle that sort of stuff. I just know a few party tricks and a couple simple spells that Gran taught me&#8230;"

Toryn must have seen the silver cat as well because he frowned more. "Your grandmother is a smart woman, Molly Jackson, as is your Da's mother who gave you that medal you wear." Shifting a look to the cat again, his eyes seemed to turn darker as he looked at her.

"Leave Dublin, don't go near the Sullivan's until you speak with my sons," he advised, taking a firm grip of her hand. "Tell Kerry everything, Molly. Even things that Ian may have told you long ago that you found odd. Tell him, and listen to him."

Molly stared at her hand as he released it, shocked to have felt the warmth and strength in it but also hearing the concern in the strong voice. "Ian's in trouble, isn't he?"

"My son has been betrayed and needs you and your love, Molly Jackson, as all my boys will soon come to learn." Toryn stepped away as the wind lifted again. "Go to Fitzgaren, Molly, and find my sons. They will help you&#8230;but Molly?"

She looked up and saw his wry grin as he began to disappear. "You come from a family of nine siblings so you know what it's like but my boys like to bicker and that hasn't changed, just a warning from a father to a girl that's going to walk into a mess if Mac and Ryan are into it."


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

It's been awhile since I've been on here due to personal and medical issues here at home so while I had the time this afternoon I thought I'd pop in to say 'Hi' and post a snippet from Ian's book. Hopefully I'll get one posted for Roarke and Flames this week or next week 

Ryan's book has hit a wall since I can't write a word while coping and figuring things out here but I'm hoping to get back to work on him soon.

"Agnus, you were supposed to be here this morning with that meat delivery," he chided the older red haired man who was driving. "Deirdre's been as mad as a ton of bloody hornets when she didn't have her black pudding for breakfast."

Agnus McNash scowled as he hopped out of his truck, spitting into the gravel. "That woman wouldn't be happy if she wasn't harping about one thing or another, laddie," he said, waving the warning away and going to the back of the battered truck to remove a bicycle. "Truck broke down first and then on the way I stopped to give the lass here a ride since she was headin' your way and no one else in town would bother to help."

"Just put that bucket you call a hat on before going into the&#8230;" Kerry stopped in mid-step as what the older man said finally registered. "What lass?" he asked, turning to find himself staring into the brown eyes of a petite looking young black girl with a light caramel skin who was staring around in open fascination.

Guessing what the next question would be, old Agnus shrugged as he took a box from the truck next and hefted it to his shoulder. "Don't rightly know who she is as we didn't talk much. She just said that she had come from Dublin and was heading out to Fitzgerald Manor to see you and the lads."

Nodding, Kerry again focused on the young woman and tried a surface scan but was actually shocked when he wasn't only blocked but the power pulsed back at him. 'Well, now this is interesting.' he mused, not knowing anyone but Jessica who could do that.

"Agnus said that you were heading this way&#8230;Miss&#8230;?" he paused as the girl turned those deep brown eyes on him while removing the bike helmet to allow a mass of unruly black hair to tumble free.

"Jackson, Molly Brianna Jackson, Mr. Fitzgerald, and I'm sorry to just show up on your door like this." Molly shook her hair before holding out a hand to him.

If he was surprised that she assumed who he was, Kerry shrugged it away since the girl had clearly known where she was coming. "Strangers rarely come out here and as you could tell by the folks in the town, neither do they," he replied, accepting her hand, surprised by the strength of her grip. "So, what can I do for you, Miss Jackson?"

Molly had been startled by his resemblance to her friend and by the amount of power that she sensed from him. She had a brief idea that she should be wary about doing this but the sense of urgency overrode her good sense.

"Ian's in trouble, Mr. Fitzgerald and I didn't know where else to turn and then your Daddy said to come here and tell you everything that's been happening and&#8230;" Molly blurted out all in one breath but still caught the flash of energy in the older man's eyes. "Guess I should have done that slower, huh?"

Kerry had stared hard as soon as his brother was mentioned, but when his father was brought up he began paying closer attention to this strange young girl.

"Tell me about Ian and we'll discuss how you saw my father later," he decided, seeing the tiredness in her eyes and leading her to the steps to sit. "We haven't been able to reach Ian in several weeks, not since he called to say that he was going on a field trip somewhere."

Taking a deep breath, Molly launched into a brief version. "Ian and his class went up to the Savernake Forest in Great Britain for a weekend trip about two weeks ago. One night, I woke up and knew that he was in trouble. For six days, I tried to get the school, the police or someone to tell me something and then finally I learned that a classmate who had been with Ian had been tore to shreds by something and Ian did not come back with the class.

"The Dean tried to say that Ian ran away after seeing Toby mauled by wolves but first, there are no wolves in that forest. A friend who was there showed me a picture of the&#8230;" she paused at the memory before going on "Toby was tore to pieces but no wolf would have done it that way and Ian wouldn't have run away."

Agitated, Molly began to pace. "The school is useless, his foster family isn't concerned, and the Dean said even your grandmother isn't worried and&#8230;" she stopped when Kerry's hand landed on her arm.

"The dean spoke with my grandmother?" he questioned, little lights flickering in his eyes as a cold hand began to clench his heart.

"Yeah, he said that she figured he'd turn up but that's not the way I'm feeling. If Ian hadn't told me some of the things that he had then maybe I'd be less concerned but he's my friend and&#8230;he was really uneasy before going on the trip." She sighed, scowling. "And every


Spoiler



damn


 time I see that silver cat I know something's&#8230;hey, are you okay?"

Kerry had been frowning as he listened but at the mention of the silver cat, he felt his temper spike and barely forced it back down. "This&#8230;cat, did Ian ever see it?"

"Yeah, about a week or so after he came back to school," Molly nodded, remembering the night well. "We'd gone to dinner before going back to his room to study for class, he opened the door and this silver cat was standing in the room just staring at him.

"Mr. Fitzgerald, Ian's the most easy going, laid back, soft hearted fella that I've ever met but that night, he was shaking when he saw the cat and then he got mad." She went on, frowning, "He kept me behind him and told the cat to get the


Spoiler



hell


 out, that he didn't want her there and that if she came back that he was calling home and then he spent the night on the floor in my dorm room.

"I asked him a couple days later what it was about, but he would get real uneasy about the cat and the day I walked into his room when your Granny was there I thought I saw fear in his eyes but&#8230;"

"My grand&#8230;Kathleen was in Dublin with Ian?" Kerry demanded, swearing at himself for not seeing this. "When was this?"

Molly had to think about that. "About a week before the trip and after that he was more than edgy, he was downright scared, and he told me that if he ever vanished or anything odd happened that I should call you."

Thunder rumbled in the clear sky as Kerry swore under his breath, adding up the time that she had said passed. Ian's disappearance would have been around the time they had all felt the trouble. "The night that bloody banshee wailed," he swore to himself.

"What has Ian told you about his family, Miss Jackson?" he asked, not wanting anyone involved in this if he could keep from it but something told him that this wouldn't be easy.

"I knew about your family's singing act, I've heard the rumors around school about why the act ended and Ian's told me more since he came back." Molly grinned brightly at him. "I knew he was a witch two weeks after I met him, if that's what you're asking, sir."

Scrubbing both hands over his face, Kerry wondered why that didn't surprise him and decided that it was best to have this story told once. "Come into the house, I'll want you to tell the whole story once so that will mean bringing the lads in."

As Molly blinked, Kerry let his thoughts go out to find his brothers wherever they were on the grounds.
Sensing, he rolled his eyes and let out a quick but loud mental shout that got their attention with equally testy replies.

"Ian's vanished going on two weeks, Kathleen was in Dublin and Ian's little friend has come to tell us the tale. Get your


Spoiler



damn


 selves into the bleedin' living room now!" he snapped, then returned his attention to Molly who was watching him with dark eyes.


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

A brief glimpse into Ian's book Celtic E vil: A Fitzgerald Brothers Novel: Ian







of which I recently received an e-mail from a Kobo user who had read both books in this series which I thought was cool since I wasn't sure how the whole Kobo thing would work out.

"Look, I don't blame any of you for mistrusting me since I did just show up out of nowhere with a story that not even my own Dad's sainted mother could spin in her best day," Molly remarked.

Her own fear and the temper she got from both sides of her family made her cross. "Ian's my damn friend and I know he's in trouble. Ever since he came back from here all he's done was tell me about his big brothers and from what he's said, I don't really think any one of you will risk him like this&#8230;will you?"

Kerry held a hand up to stop his brothers from exploding on the girl any further, trying to scan again but found his power tossed back at him. "Outside, you mentioned that my father warned you about his sons' fighting. What was it he said exactly?" he asked curiously.

"He just said that his sons liked to bicker and that's probably what I'd be walking into if Mac and Ryan were going at it like usual," she replied easily, shrugging then gave a shy smile. "He also said that you, Ian, and your brother got your looks from your mother and I can see what he meant since those two got the dark and dangerous look from him, I take it."

Ryan couldn't help but snicker at that, shaking free from the grasp that Mac still had on him. "I can't bloody well help it, but I like you, lass."

"That's high praise coming from the king of flirting, Molly," Roarke sighed, feeling Kerry's acceptance of this girl and relaxing slightly. "We have a plan?"

"The first thing we do, is give me a chance to make some calls while Deirdre gets Molly settled in," Kerry spoke firmly, not wanting to get into another fight this soon. "We need to know things but first we need to be calm and Molly has been traveling for many days from Dublin."

Maggie was quick to her feet, taking the girl's bag and nudging her along. "Come on, Molly, let's find you a room so you can take a bath and change before dinner and these lads can make big plans without the womenfolk."

"I resent that since I don't leave Roarke that often," Jessica replied with a laugh and a look from Kerry told her that she'd be calling in favors soon.

"Let me make the calls and check into things. Go relax, bug Deirdre or something," Kerry urged, wanting a chance to process this alone for a short time.

Mac knew this and knowing that Jessica could get Roarke to do anything she wanted, decided to handle Ryan himself. "Your girl Andi called earlier while you were out playing cards."

A low growl told Mac that he had his brother even before the finger poking his chest did.

"That she-wolf in heels is not now, nor will she ever be, my girl and don't you ever suggest such a wicked thing," Ryan snapped, the mere mention of Andi McCabe, a security consultant that worked for him, still made him snarl.

"When's the wedding, Ry?" Mac teased, backing out of the living room and giving Kerry a short comment about owing him for this beating. "I'm sure Maggie's paper will give you a discount for announcing it and&#8230;"

Kerry closed his eyes once alone, sitting on the arm of the sofa with the Claddagh medal clenched in his fist. "Damn it all to


Spoiler



hell


!" he snarled, anger and guilt mixing that he hadn't seen or felt the danger his brother was in and that raised another issue.

Why in the


Spoiler



hell


 hadn't he or Mac sensed the trouble that was roaming and why wouldn't the boy's own foster family care enough to be concerned&#8230;unless&#8230;

"They already expected it to happen," he muttered, heading for the study to make the phone calls that would give him answers though he already knew what they would do next. "And heads will roll if Ry's turned loose on this."


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

I owe a snippet and will get one up soon but just a quick note that Ian's Kindle version has now gone down to $1.00 from $1.99. Not sure how long I'll keep it there but definitely thru January.


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

Good to see you posting again!  How's the next book coming along?


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Hey Miss Sierra...we're happy to see you out and about    Tell us more about the book!


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

Slow. Ryan's decided to be a huge pain and not share easily but it is coming. Now I just need the time to shove real life outta the way to actually concentrate on making Ryan give the story up.


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

Well, I promised a snippet when I last posted and real life intruded. Darn it. So here is a new snippet from Celtic Evil: A Fitzgerald Brothers Novel: Ian which is still priced at $1 on Amazon.

"Okay, I seriously don't care for that," he sighed, starting to offer to pick the lock on the chest when it popped open easily. "Well, you are certainly full of surprises, Molly Brianna Jackson."

"I have eight brothers and grew up in Boston with loads of cousins," she shrugged with a grin. "Daddy would still spit nails if he knew what the boys taught me on his trips out of town."

Ryan considered then groaned. "What is it with you and Maggie having so many brothers?" he asked aloud, shifting away as the phone on the other end picked up. "Hey, how's the interviewing going?"

Across town in Dublin's more expensive suburb, Patrick 'Mac' Fitzgerald rolled his eyes while stepping out of the parlor so he'd have more privacy.

"Try having a tooth pulled without any painkillers," he sighed, rubbing his neck. "That's what listening to Sybil Sullivan is like. Too sweet, too nice and all the time I'm waiting for a knife to be thrown at us."

Watching Molly go through things that Ian had clearly meant for no one else to find, Ryan leaned on the dresser next to the window so that he could look outside.

"I'd tell Maggie to put on more pressure then because I'm thinking that they have more to do with things than they're letting on," he remarked easily, kneeling down to peek into the chest to see various tools for spell casting.

Much to Ryan's surprise, his brother had an impressive collection of crystals, herbs, candles, an old if tiny cauldron, a deck of tarot cards, and an athame.

However, what concerned him was the stained dagger laying in a black velvet cloth.

"He's got books on satanic rituals and other things that really don't have much to do with White magic, Mac, and Molly said that when she met Sybil she pictured fire," Ryan went on grimly, hearing his brother draw in a breath. "He's got notes in a couple of the books but they're in shorthand or some language that I can't read."

Considering that, Mac didn't like it nor did he like the images that were beginning to flash. "Did you find the book that Molly said he kept?"

"Here it is!" Molly held up a leather bound book with a clasp, pleased that she had located it but then something else caught her attention. "Ryan?"

Mac had heard her and breathed a sigh of relief. "Get out of there, Ryan," he instructed quickly, not caring for what he was picking up now. "Ryan,


Spoiler



damn


 it, take Molly and get out."

Even though he knew his brother couldn't see him, Ryan smirked. "Mac, I think I can handle&#8230;" he drew off slowly when four armed campus security guards appeared in the door to the room. "I don't suppose you blokes care to listen to my explanation about this, right?"

The first guard, a large, burly man who was well over six foot tall and probably outweighed Ryan by a good seventy-five pounds chuckled, removing his mirrored glassed to show eyes that were as black as coal.

"Your mother taught you about breaking and entering didn't she, Ryan?" he scoffed, the voice echoing deep and clearly not his own.

"


Spoiler



Ah, shit


," Ryan muttered, slowly moving so that he was between Molly and the guards and then remembering that his brother was on the cell phone. "Mac, what are Kerry's rules about using magic or frying guards?" he asked casually while removing his black leather jacket.

Mac scowled at the phone in his hand. "You know that Kerry would


Spoiler



bitch


 for a week if you used offensive magic on normal people, Ry," he sighed.

"Uh-huh," Ryan held the phone between his shoulder and neck while handing his jacket back to Molly who was watching the scene unfold warily. "Does that rule still apply if they're possessed by the bad guy?"


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Sounds great, Miss Tammy!!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Any chance of a new Fitzgerald brothers book?


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

Thanks, Maureen.  

Geoff, Ryan's coming along. A little slower than I like but I should've known he'd be a pain to get to tell his tale. I write one scene and then he does something else so I've had to scrap and restart a few times but he's still coming.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Cool! I too am awaiting Ryan! tell him to sit down and behave.


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

BTackitt said:


> Cool! I too am awaiting Ryan! tell him to sit down and behave.


But would we love Ryan as much if he behaved himself? Then he would be more like Kerry.


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

That's very true. Ryan's at his best when he's misbehaving...at least if you're not trying to write about him.   Though I think when Kerry's turn finally comes, he'll reveal that he's not quite as serious as he appears.


----------

